

Private Spaceship Factory Opens for Business in Calif. Desert - sasvari
http://www.space.com/13260-virgin-galactic-spaceship-factory-opens.html

======
metachris
Website is not loading for me. Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?gcx=c&sourc...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.space.com%2F13260-virgin-
galactic-spaceship-factory-opens.html)

